# Oil Pastels on Drawing Paper



## booz

I accidentally used oil pastels on drawing paper.
Will the oil destroy the paper over time?


----------



## just

It will start eating away the paper in about 8,000 years.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I don't think it will matter to you by then! :biggrin:


----------



## touseef266

There are some drawing pad and sheets comes specially for oil pastels. You can check out those here :https://allpaperworld.com/best-paper-for-oil-pastels-for-beginners/


----------



## pastelartprints

booz said:


> I accidentally used oil pastels on drawing paper.
> Will the oil destroy the paper over time?


It doesn't matter for drawing paper. The primary challenge any artist painting with pastel colors faces is the right technique to use with different types of pastels. You must keep in mind that pastels are effective on hard surfaces like canvas or burlap. Pastel colors cannot be mixed before their application. Therefore, it can be difficult to alter them once on a surface. Thus, confidence is required to apply pastels on any surface. You can also start with shading with light hands to find the right blend of colors.


----------



## Mimirichman

For oil pastels, you should use oil pastel paper (or Ingres paper). Oil pastel is soft and will not stick to flat surfaces well. Plus, they don’t dry; they will smudge if you try to apply another layer of oil pastel on top of another. This paper solves both of these problems because of its special qualities.


----------



## noah

Yeah, I think It doesn't matter for drawing paper. For oil paster, you can use Mi-Teintes pastel pad. It is sturdy, ideally thick, and very versatile


----------

